# Over Charging Battery???



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had posted about this problem before but ima make a new post.

I got a 96 Altima which i am about to sell but before selling it i want everything to be working properly.

The problem it has is that both battery & brake lights are on. First thing that came to my mind was a Bad Alternator so i had it checked at two autoparts and it was good i also installed it in my dad's 94 altima and trhe alternator works good.

Now both lights are on at all times, i also noticed that the acid from the battery is coming out, i thought it might be a bad battery but after installing a new one it did the same thing.

what can be the problem with it?, by the way i had sounds in the car and it was pounding hard but after those lights came on my sounds turn off. I think i might have melted some wires somewhere.

Any help will be good, im trying to sell this car in good working conditions


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

well after looking for a shorts and didnt find any i started looking for other issues. The fuse box to the right of the battery was full of acid in the inside and where the alternator fuse goes. 

I went to the junk yard found a good fuse box i cut out and installed and rewired it in my car, now is good as New! :givebeer:its reading 14.54 which is wat it should be


----------

